# openoffice-bin in Deutsch? (solved)

## benjamin200

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich das openoffice-bin Binary Package auf Deutsch mittels emerge openoffice-bin zu emergen? Meine /etc/make.conf hat folgenden Inhalt:

```

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

```

Nach kompilieren von openoffice (nicht Binary) hatte ich die Deutsche Version, nur muss ich Openoffice auf einen anderen Rechner aufspielen. Wenn ich die Binary Version verwende startet Openoffice in Englisch. Kann ich/man das ändern?

Nachtrag:

Habe gerade in der Gentoo Doku folgendes gelesen:

Angepasste Sprache ist für das openoffice-bin ebuild nicht verfügbar. Die Standardsprache ist dort ENUS (US-English).

Heißt dass das wirklich keine möglichkeit besteht, die Sprache abzuändern?

----------

## rblock

Eine Suche über die Suchfunktion hätte Dir einen Link auf folgende Seite gebracht, wo Du die Lösung findest:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=134865&highlight=openoffice+hilfe+deutsch

HTH  :Rolling Eyes: 

Kopfschüttelnde Grüße

----------

## benjamin200

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Konnte mit dem eBuild von Tobias Scherbaum perfekt Openoffice-1.1.1 emergen. 

Deutsche Oberfläche, deutsche Rechtsschreibkontrolle und deutsche Hilfe. Einfach Klasse.

Für alle die das eBuild ebenfalls emergen wollen, hier der Link:

http://tobias.scherbaum.info/gentoo/ebuilds/openoffice/

rblock schrieb:

```

Eine Suche über die Suchfunktion hätte Dir einen Link auf folgende Seite gebracht, wo Du die Lösung findest:

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=134865&highlight=openoffice+hilfe+deutsch 

```

Sorry, aber ich halt meistens Ausschau nach einem Thread wo schon im Titel das passende steht und dort ging es ja laut Titel nur um das eBuild welches selbst kompiliert werden muss.

P.S.

Ich habe selbst eine eigene kompilierte Version 1.1.1 auf meinem zweiten System laufen. Die Spracheinstellungen habe ich bei der Installation vorgenommen. Leider ist die Rechtsschreibkontrolle nur auf Englisch enthalten und die Hilfe ist auch nicht Deutsch (worauf ich eigentlich verzichten kann). Werde mir das Binary eBuild ebenfalls wegen der Rechtsschreibkontrolle aufspielen.

Wenn Du weißt wo hier im Forum klar und deutlich steht wie man das so wunderbar selbst kompilieren kann wäre ich Dir dankbar wenn du dies hier posten kannst.

Beste Grüße

Benjamin

----------

## rblock

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Sorry, aber ich halt meistens Ausschau nach einem Thread wo schon im Titel das passende steht und dort ging es ja laut Titel nur um das eBuild welches selbst kompiliert werden muss.

 

Danach kannst Du wirklich nicht gehen, da die Titel oft falsch gewählt oder nichtssagend sind. Es ist immer besser zuerst die "Suchen", nicht den "Quick Search", zu benutzen. Findet man dann nichts, dann die andere Suche benutzen. Allerdings bekommt man dann alle Sprachen.  :Smile: 

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Wenn Du weißt wo hier im Forum klar und deutlich steht wie man das so wunderbar selbst kompilieren kann wäre ich Dir dankbar wenn du dies hier posten kannst.

 

Leider nicht, da ich selbst noch an meiner selbstkompilierten Version mit englischer Hilfe herumdoktor.  :Wink: 

Herumlaborierende Grüße

----------

## Carlo

Hinweis und gleichzeitig Frage, in der Hoffnung, daß Tobias hier rein linst. Wie sieht's denn mit [ GLSA 200405-04 ] OpenOffice.org DAV vuln und dem deutschen OOo-bin aus!?

----------

## dertobi123

 *GLSA 200405-04 wrote:*   

> There is no binary version including the fix yet. All users of the openoffice-bin and ximian-openoffice-bin packages making use of the WebDAV publication functions should upgrade to the latest version of the corresponding source-based package. 

 

Sagt denke ich alles.

Ich habe das openoffice-bin-de ebuild vorerst offline gestellt. Evtl. macht es Sinn, ein Gentoo Package mit lokalisiertem OpenOffice bereit zu stellen.

Meinungen?

Fazit der Diskussion zu #47926 bleibt, entweder auf ein neues Binär-Release von OpenOffice.org zu warten, auf die Source Ebuilds umzusteigen oder auf die DAV Features zu verzichten.

----------

## rblock

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Evtl. macht es Sinn, ein Gentoo Package mit lokalisiertem OpenOffice bereit zu stellen.
> 
> Meinungen?
> 
> Fazit der Diskussion zu #47926 bleibt, entweder auf ein neues Binär-Release von OpenOffice.org zu warten, auf die Source Ebuilds umzusteigen oder auf die DAV Features zu verzichten.

 

Also ich habe mein OpenOffice.org als Source gezogen und problemlos innerhalb von ca. 5 Stunden mit Sun-JDK 1.4.2_04 Unterstützung kompiliert bekommen. Und das nicht nur einmals sondern seit meinen ersten Versuchen mit Gentoo mittlerweile mehrmals.  :Wink: 

Ich ziehe sowieso die Source dem Binärpaket vor, da das Binärpaket mit i386er Kompatibilität kompiliert ist, ich aber für Pentium 4 kompiliere. Und auch wenn andere anderer Meinung sind, startet und läuft OOo als Kompilierte Version schneller.  :Smile: 

Meinungskundgebende Grüße

----------

## platinumviper

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Fazit der Diskussion zu #47926 bleibt, entweder auf ein neues Binär-Release von OpenOffice.org zu warten, auf die Source Ebuilds umzusteigen oder auf die DAV Features zu verzichten.

 

 :Question:  Versteh ich nicht ganz, 1.1.1-r1 ist doch gar nicht betroffen, Du brauchst doch nur ein Update zu machen und das neue bin zu veröffentlichen. So nimmst Du den AMD64 Usern die Möglichkeit ein deutsches OOo zu installieren (siehe Kommentar 12 zu Bug 47926), einen Hinweis auf die Sicherheitslücke halte ich für ausreichend.

Mit FEATURES="-sandbox" und angepasster SRC_URI lässt es sich übrigens Problemlos auf AMD64 installieren  :Smile: 

platinumviper

----------

## dertobi123

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

> Versteh ich nicht ganz, 1.1.1-r1 ist doch gar nicht betroffen

 

Ich rede vom deutschen openoffice-bin-de-1.1.1 ...

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

> Du brauchst doch nur ein Update zu machen und das neue bin zu veröffentlichen.

 

Das bisherige openoffice-bin-de beruhte auf dem offiziellen deutschen Paket von OpenOffice; solange OpenOffice kein gefixtes Paket veröffentlicht, besteht nur die Möglichkeit ein openoffice-bin-de als Gentoo Paket zu veröffentlichen.

----------

## platinumviper

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Das bisherige openoffice-bin-de beruhte auf dem offiziellen deutschen Paket von OpenOffice;

 Das hatte ich übersehen  :Embarassed:  obwohl es aus Deinem Posting und dem ebuild hervorgeht.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> solange OpenOffice kein gefixtes Paket veröffentlicht, besteht nur die Möglichkeit ein openoffice-bin-de als Gentoo Paket zu veröffentlichen.

 Jetzt verstehe ich auch Deine Frage bezüglich Gentoo Paket. Klar, für jemanden wie mich, der OpenOffice höchsten einmal im Monat benutzt (ich ziehe LaTeX, gnumeric und gelegentlich sc  :Wink:  vor), ist ein Gentoo openoffice-bin-de natürlich interessant.

platinumviper

----------

## Carlo

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *GLSA 200405-04 wrote:*   There is no binary version including the fix yet. All users of the openoffice-bin and ximian-openoffice-bin packages making use of the WebDAV publication functions should upgrade to the latest version of the corresponding source-based package.  
> 
> Sagt denke ich alles.

 

In der Tat. Sorry, hab's nicht gelesen, da ich WebDAV eh nicht nutze.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> In der Tat. Sorry, hab's nicht gelesen, da ich WebDAV eh nicht nutze.

 

Wobei genau dies das eigentlich Interessante ist: Wer und wieviele benutzen eigentlich WebDAV? Sprich: Wie "schwerwiegend" ist die Lücke. Daraus müsste dann die Antwort abzuleiten sein, ob das komplette Offline stellen des Ebuilds übertrieben ist und ein blosser Verweis auf die Sicherheitslücke im einfo/ewarn hinreichend wäre.

----------

## amne

Obwohl ich denke, dass WebDAV sehr wenige User betrifft wäre das glaube ich ein deutliches Signal in die falsche Richtung und öffnet die Tür selbiges auch bei grösseren Lücken die mehr Leute betreffen zu tun.

Einfo/Ewarn kann überlesen werden, ich würde den User wie auch immer dazu zwingen, den Ebuild selbst funktionsfähig zu machen. Soweit ich weiss sind ja einige Ebuilds mit Sicherheitslücken im Portagetree hard gemasked,  das würde ich auch hier empfehlen.

----------

## Carlo

Ich vertrete auch eher eine konsequente Position, betreffend Sicherheitslücken.

----------

## munkmill

Hallo,

ich werd den Thread mal wieder nach oben schieben, denn von OO ist Version 1.1.2 raus (gefunden, auf dem FTP-Server der Uni Göttingen).

Leider habe ich einige Probleme bei der Anpassung des eBuilds. Vielleicht könnte sich Tobias wieder der Sache annehmen  :Wink:  ?

Viele Grüße, Jan

----------

